# Learning the groupers in my boat or yours



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Starting to get into grouper fishing and I can hop on your boat or we can fill mine. 243 everglades , im good with running 50 one way on a silky day. have all the safety gear. still learning grouper fishing and finding new spots every trip. Want to get a few guys that are ok with not limiting out every trip as I am still learning! interested give me a shout 8505728273 . week days or weekends


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Are grouper fish big?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Well, Dale, they are
what's called a trophy fish.


So, yeah, they're pretty big.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

I used to run a grouper boat out of Madeira beach a few years back my best trip was 3 days 800 lbs of grouper!! One of my favorite species to catch very interested in going out there I’m currently in the process of selling my boat but will be upgrading next year to something 30 ft or bigger pm me if you want to make it happen


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

SHoot me a text


----------

